# Couch Potato Effect: Missing Protein Leaves Mice Unable to Exercise



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Couch Potato Effect: Missing Protein Leaves Mice Unable to Exercise ScienceDaily – Daniel Kelly, M.D., and his colleagues at Sanford-Burnham Medical Research Institute (Sanford-Burnham) at Lake Nona have unveiled a surprising new model for studying muscle function: the couch potato mouse. While these mice maintain normal activity and body weight, they do not have the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

